# A new Lady came home



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just added a Gov't model 1970 series stainless to my collection but still 1 short of what I want.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Just added a Gov't model 1970 series stainless to my collection but still 1 short of what I want.


Tony were are the pictures man?????????brokenimage


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes we need pictures Tony.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Check the gallery plenty of pics of several of my toys


----------

